# Tell me stuff about Centurion Super Le Mans



## Cory (Jan 29, 2004)

Spotted one in a thrift shop yesterday and bought it for $4.99--it's rough and needs a tune-up, bearings etc., but complete right down to the original stainless steel cable housings running to the Suntour barcon shifters. I bought it for the shifters, which I was going to put on a bike my daughter uses occasionally, but the more I look at it, the more I think I might just overhaul it and keep it around as a guest bike (it's a little small for me, a little tall for anybody else in the family).
I remember when they were new, but not much about them except that they were medium-decent, which the component selection confirms. Anybody remember anything specific about them?
Thanks


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

might be something in here, I didn't read the entire text...

http://www.sheldonbrown.com/centurion/index.html


----------



## Ape0r (Oct 2, 2007)

Cool bike! Mine is a 1976-77 model based on the component date stamps.



















I found it pretty easy to jam a set of modern wheels into the slightly narrower dropouts on this bike. Mine has 126mm rear spacing.


----------



## hclignett (Dec 18, 2006)

That was my first real road bike, except mine was orange. I still have the frame and fork and am thinking about building it up with new components. I rode mine for many years. Paid around $250.00 for it brand new at the time. Loved it, and all bikes after are compared to this one. The bar end shifters were way ahead of it's time.


----------



## Hi-po SS 454 (Jan 30, 2008)

That was my pick for a road bike back in the 70's but can't remember exact year. I loved the bike. It was my second road bike the first being a Schwin Continental back in the 60's. Both were stolen.


----------



## bwana (Feb 4, 2005)

Ape0r said:


> Cool bike! Mine is a 1976-77 model based on the component date stamps.
> 
> I found it pretty easy to jam a set of modern wheels into the slightly narrower dropouts on this bike. Mine has 126mm rear spacing.


I wouldn't have thought that a Centurion from the 70s would have been built with 126 spacing. I have an 81 or 82 SemiPro with 120 spacing. The next year they started introducing models with 6 speed (126 spacing) clusters. I just bought a (now hard to find) 120mm hub on ebay that I'm going to have built up for a wide range cluster to pamper my knees.


----------

